

Show HN: An even better solution for declarative animation - leeluolee
http://regularjs.github.io/blog/2014/07/26/2014-7-26-animation-rethink/

======
zjuwwq
so flexible design support event trigger and conditional trigger, support
chainable even between two element, easy extend

